

The Difference Between Package Managers "Apt-Get" and "Aptitude" - ed
http://serverfault.com/questions/21105/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-and-aptitude/21577#21577

======
fossguy
Very funny... I wonder what other tools have this kind of funny easter egg.

